# FA = BLAMO!



## cesarin (Aug 16, 2006)

FA just went blamo, anyone knows whats going on?

( I get mysql errors, plus plain white screens )


----------



## Lope (Aug 16, 2006)

It looks like I just got sucked into a white hole. 

Luckily I did everything I needed to for today before it happened.


----------



## TORA (Aug 16, 2006)

It's down again... ::yawn::


----------



## shinmew (Aug 16, 2006)

*sigh* lets hope things get fixed. I remember last time FA was always down.... didn't like it at all. I hope it is not getting hacked or something of the sort.


----------



## yak (Aug 16, 2006)

this is due to the database maintenance work we are doing. 
as you might have noticed the site has been rather slow lately. the problem has been identified and is being dealt with. 

unfortunatly we ran into a bit of the trouble on the way due to a big amount of data the server has to process during that maintenance - hence the updates are taking way longer then originally estimated. 

after this, the site's speed should improve drastically. and i mean more then 1000% of speed gain.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 16, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> after this, the site's speed should improve drastically. and i mean more then 1000% of speed gain.



Now that is fast. *swoosh*


----------



## cesarin (Aug 16, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> this is due to the database maintenance work we are doing.
> as you might have noticed the site has been rather slow lately. the problem has been identified and is being dealt with.
> 
> unfortunatly we ran into a bit of the trouble on the way due to a big amount of data the server has to process during that maintenance - hence the updates are taking way longer then originally estimated.
> ...



fair enought


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 16, 2006)

x3  If it's 1000% faster, I'm totally going to freak.  That's gonna be great.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 16, 2006)

There is no Blamo. There is only Zuul.


----------



## Suule (Aug 16, 2006)

Someone called me?


----------



## Border Walker (Aug 16, 2006)

Just when I'm about to Ink Clouz....

well here's hoping it's fixed quickly....


----------



## cesarin (Aug 16, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> There is no Blamo. There is only Zuul.



Scotty is not amused!


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 16, 2006)

any idea how long it will take?


----------



## wut (Aug 16, 2006)

It'll be up before Duke Nukem Forever is released.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:  FA = BLAMO!*



			
				wut said:
			
		

> It'll be up before Duke Nukem Forever is released.



That'll be out on the Greek kalends. It'll be done as quick as boiled asparagus and as easily as a dog squats.


----------



## TORA (Aug 16, 2006)

We're heading backwards, kiddies! WSOD is back!


----------



## thoron (Aug 16, 2006)

What is up with the white screen of death (that what I like to call a blank web page) before it was the normal admin mode page, now it's nothing it's just a blank page.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 16, 2006)

is the situation actually getting worse now?


----------



## RailRide (Aug 16, 2006)

The thing I'm curious about is, there were a number of occasions where issues were found in the site's coding, they were remedied, and the site ran like greased lightning for a while, then started to bog down until the next set of fixes restored speed to the site.

Is it that the growth of FA is exposing new issues that went unnoticed since they didn't previously cause a problem until the site reached a certain level of size/usage?

---PCJ


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 16, 2006)

Guys, when it's up it's up, they'll (*hopefully*) let you guys know. Is it really that serious to overspeculate because you see a white screen versus Admin mode?

You still can't use it either way -.-;;;


----------



## thoron (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry... It was the first time I've seen the white screen here at FurAffinity so I just abit curious, I knew that asking why it was there wouldn't make a difference, it was more or less just to satisfy my own curiousity. I ask for forgiveness for my last comment if it made people think things were getting worse.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 16, 2006)

OMFG! WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH! TERRORISTS! THE WORLD IS OVER! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## kitsubaka (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a note...I wanna answer it. T_T
I think the white screen is better cause I cant see what I'm missing..X_X.


----------



## Border Walker (Aug 16, 2006)

*Whistles patiently as he waits so he can upload New art*


----------



## Sukebepanda (Aug 16, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> I think the white screen is better cause I cant see what I'm missing..X_X.



Haha, I agree with that T-T Knowing I have stuff to check just makes me really anxious.


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 16, 2006)

x3  Luckily, I managed to somehow check EVERYTHING I had, so I have nothing now to check.  I'm just anxious to get the site back x3


----------



## carlos-penguin (Aug 16, 2006)

Hiya,

Fchan had slowdowns too until they dumped Apache and went Lighthttpd. Is that an option here?


----------



## WebsterLeone (Aug 16, 2006)

Meh, it just requires more vespean gas.  Give it time.


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 16, 2006)

right now, we're all kinda hoping that good hackers will attack the site and put it back up for us and fix all the bugs and stuff.  It's happened so many times the other way before, we kinda figure we're overdue for a hack that _improves_ things !!


----------



## Xax (Aug 16, 2006)

Are there any plans to reimplement the "Javascript Stars" feature?


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 16, 2006)

*sniffle-cry* i worked all day and when i finally get home and try to relax i find this. it was down when i went to bed last night it was down when i got up and it was down when i got home and it was down when i shot somebody and it was down when they arrested me and it was down when they tried me and it was down when the executed me and it was down when they sent me down below and it was down....


----------



## kitsubaka (Aug 16, 2006)

Must..find...interesting...topics..*drools*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:  FA = BLAMO!*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> *sniffle-cry* i worked all day and when i finally get home and try to relax i find this. it was down when i went to bed last night it was down when i got up and it was down when i got home and it was down when i shot somebody and it was down when they arrested me and it was down when they tried me and it was down when the executed me and it was down when they sent me down below and it was down....



i'm not gonna touch this with a 40ft pole :wink:


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 17, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> ...t was down when i went to bed last night it was down when i got up and it was down when i got home and it was down when i shot somebody and it was down ...



Don't worry. It's down... _with the sickness_. m/


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 17, 2006)

lol i love that song.


----------



## yak (Aug 17, 2006)

> The thing I'm curious about is, there were a number of occasions where issues were found in the site's coding, they were remedied, and the site ran like greased lightning for a while, then started to bog down until the next set of fixes restored speed to the site.
> 
> Is it that the growth of FA is exposing new issues that went unnoticed since they didn't previously cause a problem until the site reached a certain level of size/usage?


pretty much so. we're constantly monitoring the MySQL processlist for queries that take an exessive amount of time to complete, and upon finding one, we try to revise it to run a bit faster. 
but the problem is, that the revised query, thou somewhat more efficient  - requires new indexes on the table to be built, and the old ones dropped. that is the main reason FA is been down for so long - too much data to process to make and drop one. and if we are taking several.... 

in this particular case, the query that selects the new submission messages was speed optimised, and we also managed to shrink the length of the key from 38 bytes to 8 bytes, meaning that the selects would take even less time.
the results are quite obviuos - see them for yourself.


----------

